# Reservation rides always steal my surge



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Other than switching to UberEats only after getting a sticky surge does anyone know of a way to lock in the surge? Very annoying that it says I always get surge on my next ride but then a reservation request pops up. If I reject it I lose the surge right? I know if I accept it I also lose the surge. If I accept and then cancel is there a way to keep the surge by choosing the right cancel reason maybe? 

Seems dumb if the only way to guarantee that you get a surge is to switch to Eats only.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Seems dumb if the only way to guarantee that you get a surge is to switch to Eats only.


That’s one way to get people to take $2.50 offers to deliver a taco!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Other than switching to UberEats only after getting a sticky surge does anyone know of a way to lock in the surge? Very annoying that it says I always get surge on my next ride but then a reservation request pops up. If I reject it I lose the surge right? I know if I accept it I also lose the surge. If I accept and then cancel is there a way to keep the surge by choosing the right cancel reason maybe?
> 
> Seems dumb if the only way to guarantee that you get a surge is to switch to Eats only.


I wouldnt be surprised if that
costs me over $100 a day 😡


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Other than switching to UberEats only after getting a sticky surge does anyone know of a way to lock in the surge? Very annoying that it says I always get surge on my next ride but then a reservation request pops up. If I reject it I lose the surge right? I know if I accept it I also lose the surge. If I accept and then cancel is there a way to keep the surge by choosing the right cancel reason maybe?
> 
> Seems dumb if the only way to guarantee that you get a surge is to switch to Eats only.


I believe "didn't show up" might be a valid reason to hold onto surge, though you'd have to wait out the timer.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Reservation rides can be annoying if they are too many minutes into the future. Up to fifteen minutes wait is OK but more than that and I think I'm better off waiting for requests.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

No. WAIT A GD MINNIT ... are you trying to tell me that Uber is stealing from you?
Are you SURE?

I don't believe it.
Really?


.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Other than switching to UberEats only after getting a sticky surge does anyone know of a way to lock in the surge? Very annoying that it says I always get surge on my next ride but then a reservation request pops up. If I reject it I lose the surge right? I know if I accept it I also lose the surge. If I accept and then cancel is there a way to keep the surge by choosing the right cancel reason maybe?
> 
> Seems dumb if the only way to guarantee that you get a surge is to switch to Eats only.


You’ve been driving long enough that you should know just accepting and then canceling keeps the surge. While they seem to have gotten rid of consecutive trips it also kept those alive. Use any reason except for safety as you’ll keep getting the messages to call if you need help.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Accept and cancel always works for me. Is use “problem with pickup route” but I don’t think the reason matters. However, enabling UberX wipes out the surge.


----------

